# Costco find and a question



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Was in Costco today, they had a Batman, Speed Racer and Cars Movie figure 8 battery operated sets by Tyco/RC for $19.99. My nephews will be getting those for Xmas. 
My question is --- will the battery operated cars work on a electric set or are they only for the collection??


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

They'll run on wallpack power.

For about five minutes, if you're lucky. However, Those bodies prob'ly fit right onto a X-2 pan chassis or HP-7.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

they WILL run on power packs an last longer then 5 mins, the arm ohm at around 4 comparied to 7 of a older tyco, but they run fine on power packs an are accually a little faster then the older tycos due to lower ohm arms


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

These chassis have been running fine on 18v for me too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I always thought they'd be the same cars, just the track was modified with a lowered voltage battery power source for the kiddies instead of wallpacks we older runners are familar with. :freak: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive got the batman begins and speed racer set cars myself. Aside from weaker traction magnets and the battery boxes for the tracks, you're looking at the last dying gasps of what was once Tyco.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The traction mags are accualy reverse polaity from original tyco's an I dont find them weaker. I thought they where somewhat stronger, at least the chassis you can get from mattel seem to be. 
New (cheaper, less material to them) bulkheads, lower OHM arms an reverse polarity traction mags are about all thats different that i can see


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> The traction mags are accualy reverse polaity from original tyco's an I dont find them weaker. I thought they where somewhat stronger, at least the chassis you can get from mattel seem to be.
> New (cheaper, less material to them) bulkheads, lower OHM arms an reverse polarity traction mags are about all thats different that i can see


hmm. my speedracer cars seem to spin out a lot more. And youd think that since the battry boxes dont spit out near as much juice, theyd have to loosen the grip so the arms dont burn up.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

grungerockjeepe said:


> hmm. my speedracer cars seem to spin out a lot more. And youd think that since the battry boxes dont spit out near as much juice, theyd have to loosen the grip so the arms dont burn up.


stock tires????


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Please remember that the tires on the cars from the last few Mattel sets will melt into the plastic if they are left on the track. This includes all the battery set cars (CARS, Police Pursuit, etc.) as well as the last few F1 cars (although not as bad).
If you want to see this for yourself, you'll have to leave a car on a piece of track for probably a few weeks. There is a thread somewhere on this board about this subject.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> stock tires????


Well, not exactly. Im using stock Tyco 440 X2 tires (REAL ones) that I sanded. Ever since MaTyco went to their 'new' formula tires about 4 or 5 years ago, stock tires are lumpy and out of round. Theyre useless. So between finding old hobby stock, and cars with good tires on Evilbay I use the 'real' ones. But the speed racer cars still seem to spin out a bit more than most widepan 440 cars I own. Then again, the bodies seem a little heavier also.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've visited two Costcos here in NJ over the past week and did not see any race sets. Where are your Costcos located?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Arizona


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I saw the Batman set in a San Diego Costco, yesterday


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, I just thought of something...Is this the same batman begins set released about 3 years ago, or is this something different?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

It's different, and includes the Tumbler or whatever the Batman Begins car is called.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the only thing different is the police car, the batman car is the same from the pics i have found on the net,I have the new set but not the old one an there are 2 different police cars but the batman car i think is the same


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's the pic I found:

http://www.gadgetgrid.com/2008/09/03/batman-the-dark-knight-remote-control-electric-racing/

These cars are the same as the '05 Batman Begins set. Only the packaging is different. MatTyco did the same thing with the Cars set, one was dirt track racing, the other was neon nightmare or something but at least the track was black so there was SOME difference--whoopee. 

In other words, MatTyco is letting what was once one of the first names in HO slots wither and die. They should sell off the rights and tooling for all the old tyco stuff, and just use repacked Artin 1/43 stuff for their novelty sets.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> MatTyco did the same thing with the Cars set, one was dirt track racing, the other was neon nightmare or something but at least the track was black so there was SOME difference--whoopee.


 Actually, the cars from the two different CARS sets are not exactly the same. Close, but there are some differences.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I pickup up one of each today to see if the cars were any different from previous sets.
The CARS set (M5748) contains the two cars which were previously released in the Dirt Track Racing set (G4635). These would be what I call the early edition cars, which were different than those later released in the Neon Challenge set (K5516). I see no real differences in the cars.
The Speed Racer set (M0676) is the same set (and set number) which was available previously at TRU.
The Batman Slot Car Set (M0668) is basically the same as The Race to Save Gotham City (H8600). The Batmobile is identical. However, I did notice a variation in the GPD Police car.
In the new set, there is no Hot Wheels sticker in the rear window. The side stripes on the car are slightly different and I think there's a Hot Wheels logo on the side (although it is really, really tiny). Also, the police seal on the side of the car is centered between the GPD and Police, whereas on the older set, the seal is right against the GPD.
Hope that helps those who are still collecting.

Thanks...Joe


----------

